# ISO stove top smoked salmon : do I grill it too?



## Dawgluver (Aug 6, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask.  I just got a stove top smoker and am loving it.  I am not a fan of salmon, unless it's smoked.  The smoker produces a nice, moist fish, but I want a drier texture.  Should I throw it on the grill for a few minutes?  Also, what type of wood would work best for the smoking?  

Thanks!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 6, 2011)

You can but why on earth don't you like moist fish if I may ask?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 6, 2011)

Most fish I do like moist.  Salmon, for me, is a different animal (or fish...)


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh, I understand. You can grill it it will dry it out a bit. Do you get Snoek in your country?
That's also really good smoked and the texture is lovely.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 6, 2011)

If you have alder wood chips, I'd use those.  But, if you want a little more flavor, use oak.  I use alder when I smoke fish and vegetables.  

One of my favorite things to use smoked salmon for is smoked salmon Caesar salad.  it's way beyond delicious. I don't think I'd want dry salmon for this salad, though.   Give it a try.


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 6, 2011)

Are you looking for cold or hot smoked salmon?  I can't imagine a stove top smoker is going to do cold smoked.  If you are used to cold smoked and you end up with hot smoked you may find the moisture content more to what you are looking for.

I like to replace the Canadian bacon in eggs Benedict with cold smoked salmon.  YUM.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 6, 2011)

Okay, Frank, now my head is spinning.  I smoked some swai over alder on the stove top with the smoker, and it was very moist and delicious.  A texture that I don't want with salmon.  I would like a nice, firm texture, almost like ham with the salmon.   So if I put it on the grill for a few minutes after smoking it on the stove, would it firm up the previously smoked moist salmon?  Sorry, this is new for me!


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 6, 2011)

Honestly I am not sure how it would turn out, but I would suspect adding heat would help reduce the moisture.

What we need is someone that is willing to give it a go and report back.  I don't have a stove top smoker...


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 6, 2011)

I think I may give it a shot!  Thanks, all!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 7, 2011)

Dawg mate I have never done this but in my head it works when I make gravadlax as you probably know the salt you cure it in leeches out the moisture, do you see which way I'm going


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 7, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> ...but in my head it works




That's enough to scare me...


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 7, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:
			
		

> Dawg mate I have never done this but in my head it works when I make gravadlax as you probably know the salt you cure it in leeches out the moisture, do you see which way I'm going



Yes!  A rub/cure of some sort!  Great idea, Bolas!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2011)

Smoke it first, then bake it in a 400º oven if needed.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 7, 2011)

I am not familiar with these types of smokers at all, but why is it that you can't simply "smoke" it longer?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 7, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> I am not familiar with these types of smokers at all, but why is it that you can't simply "smoke" it longer?



When I did my swai, I did smoke them longer, but they stayed really moist.  The lid has a nice tight fit.

Will try Bolas' and Andy's ideas, if I can find some good salmon.  I made gravlax years ago, it turned out good.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm watching this thread with great interest, DL.
I have yet to do salmon in my stovetop smoker, but want to.

 Don't forget to report back, ok?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 7, 2011)

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> Oh, I understand. You can grill it it will dry it out a bit. Do you get Snoek in your country?
> That's also really good smoked and the texture is lovely.



We have snook, I think it might be related to salmon.  Have never tried it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 7, 2011)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> I'm watching this thread with great interest, DL.
> I have yet to do salmon in my stovetop smoker, but want to.
> 
> Don't forget to report back, ok?



C'mon, Kayelle, give it a shot!

Did you have the same results with fish you've smoked, very moist?


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 7, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> We have snook, I think it might be related to salmon.  Have never tried it.



Snoek is a scary looking game fish (Thyrsites atun) it in the perch family. Known in Australia and new Zealand as Barracouta (not related to Baracuda)
It's great hot smoked. It's also good lightly smoked or cured and grilled with lemon butter. The texture is drier than salmon.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 7, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Snoek is a scary looking game fish (Thyrsites atun) it in the perch family. Known in Australia and new Zealand as Barracouta (not related to Baracuda)
> It's great hot smoked. It's also good lightly smoked or cured and grilled with lemon butter. The texture is drier than salmon.


 
Some of the images for snoek look an awful lot like our freshwater muskellunge, known to eat baby ducks.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 7, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> C'mon, Kayelle, give it a shot!
> 
> Did you have the same results with fish you've smoked, very moist?



I've smoked fresh trout DL, and it was moist and delish!  I too would want smoked salmon to be dryer and I'm thinking Bolas is on to something there.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 7, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Some of the images for snoek look an awful lot like our freshwater muskellunge, known to eat baby ducks.



They are nasty looking! They taste great though


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 7, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Some of the images for snoek look an awful lot like our freshwater muskellunge, known to eat baby ducks.



Some pics do look like Muskies, which have also been known to nibble people's toes!  We frequently caught them in our quest for walleye on Lake of the Woods.  Always threw them back, as they were only good eating during certain seasons.  Nasty beasties.

I see snoek are exclusive to the southern hemisphere.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 7, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Snoek is a scary looking game fish (Thyrsites atun) it in the perch family. Known in Australia and new Zealand as Barracouta (not related to Baracuda)
> It's great hot smoked. It's also good lightly smoked or cured and grilled with lemon butter. The texture is drier than salmon.



And Snook is not the same fish as Snoek


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 7, 2011)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> I've smoked fresh trout DL, and it was moist and delish!  I too would want smoked salmon to be dryer and I'm thinking Bolas is on to something there.



I'll have to dig out my gravlax recipe.  It was made with Michigan caught salmon.


----------

